# What is Worldmark Exchange Plus?



## Tahoe2006 (Oct 8, 2008)

As I currently own 3 weeks at a Cabo weeks only resort, I am interested in Worldmark points.  I just learned about Exchange Plus program at Worldmark.  How does it work?  Is it a good way to exchange a week for points?  Is it a permanent exchange of a week for points or just a one time deal?


----------



## LLW (Oct 8, 2008)

Tahoe2006 said:


> As I currently own 3 weeks at a Cabo weeks only resort, I am interested in Worldmark points.  I just learned about Exchange Plus program at Worldmark.  How does it work?  Is it a good way to exchange a week for points?  Is it a permanent exchange of a week for points or just a one time deal?



See this thread on WMOwners.com:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6079

If you are a WM owner, you can turn your other weeks in for one-time credits. The thread provides more details.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 8, 2008)

Heaven forbid that we should post any WorldMark information directly here.

The Exchange Plus program is a developer program that allows WorldMark owners who own other qualified timeshare weeks the option to exchange those weeks for credits to be used in the WorldMark resort system.  As a developer program it is not a guaranteed benefit for WorldMark owners.

I don't know the entire history of the program but it was probably designed to encourage owners of other timeshare systems to purchase into the WorldMark system.  Through Exchange Plus those people could become WorldMark owners and use their existing timeshare weeks within WorldMark.

To use the plan you deposit your non-WorldMark week with RCI or II and then turn the deposit over to WorldMark in exchange for WorldMark credits.  The number of credits you receive is dependent on the week you deposit.  You receive anywhere from 2,000 credits for a blue season studio week to 9,000 credits for a 3-bedroom red season week.

In general it is more cost effective to purchase additional WorldMark credits rather than to use the Exchange Plus program to obtain additional WorldMark credits.  You have to pay the maintenance fees on the non-WorldMark week you own; you have to pay an annual fee to be a member of the exchange company; and you have to pay an exchange fee to WorldMark when you make an Exchange Plus deposit.  The credits you get in return are less than the credits required to book a week in a comparable season and size WorldMark unit.


----------



## LLW (Oct 8, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> Heaven forbid that we should post any WorldMark information directly here.




That's what FAQs are for, Fred, so that the wheel doesn't have to be re-invented too often.  I would still advise reading that FAQ on WMO, for it has important info that nobody has duplicated here directly so far.


----------



## roadsister (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Tahoe,
Here is more information on this:

Wyndham Resort Development Corporation 
The Exchange Network 
EXCHANGE PLUS
Wyndham Resorts Development Corporation ("WRDC"), through The Exchange Network (hereinafter referred to as TEN), offers the Exchange Plus Program, which allows WorldMark owners who own other qualified timeshare week(s) the option to exchange their other week(s) through TEN and receive Trade Credits to be used in the WorldMark Resorts system. WRDC intends to continue this program into the future. However, the continuation is at the sole discretion of WRDC, and may be modified or terminated at any time without prior notice; except that weeks accepted for exchange before such modification or termination will be honored under the terms and conditions in effect when the week(s) were accepted. 
Exchange of Qualified Timeshare Week(s) Will be Considered Under the Following Conditions: 
WORLDMARK OWNERSHIP 
The owner of the exchange week is an owner in good standing with both WorldMark, The Club and RCI. RCI membership must be an individual RCI membership, not a corporate or club membership, and must be paid through the date of the exchanged week. 
DURATION 
Any exchange week assigned by this application is for a one-time exchange and does not represent any permanent conveyance of ownership. Only by submitting a new Exchange Plus Application will subsequent weeks be considered for exchange. Acceptance of any week will be at the sole discretion of WRDC. 
NUMBER OF TRANSACTIONS 
Program is limited to four (4) exchange week transactions per calendar year. 
VERIFICATION 
Week(s) must be deposited into and verified by RCI before any Trade Credits will be awarded (up to 4 weeks from request date). The exchange week must be owned by applicant as third party weeks will not be accepted. 
ASSURANCE OF AVAILABILITY 
Owner shall not withdraw or trade the exchange week to another entity during the period designated for use by TEN. If the week is sold after the application has been accepted, the application shall be disclosed to the purchaser with the disclaimer that purchaser doesn’t have the right to occupy the exchanged week, and the sale shall be subject to TEN’s right to use. 
RESPONSIBILITY OF CHARGES AND ASSESSMENTS 
Charges and assessments on the exchange week shall be the responsibility of the owner and shall be kept current through the period designated for use by TEN. 
In Consideration for Exchange Week(s), Owner will be Granted Trade Credits Under the Following Conditions: 
NATURE OF INTEREST 
The right to use Trade Credits is an exchange usage right and does not constitute any interest in WorldMark Vacation Credits or in WorldMark, The Club. 
TRADE CREDITS FOR USE OF WORLDMARK UNITS 
The exchange usage will be signified in the form of credits referred to as Trade Credits. The number of Trade Credits awarded will be in accordance with the grid shown on the reserve side of this form. Trade Credits may be combined with regular WorldMark Vacation Credits in making a reservation and used in accordance to rules and guidelines of the Club. 
TIME LIMIT FOR MAKING A WORLDMARK RESERVATION 
Reservations using Trade Credits must be booked within twelve (12) months of the date of the week exchanged. 
EXCHANGE FEE 
There is a $129.00 fee for each week exchanged, and credit card payment must accompany this application. If the exchange request is denied for any reason, the fee will not be charged. 
HOUSEKEEPING FEE Owner shall receive one free housekeeping credit for each qualified week accepted for exchange.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 8, 2008)

LLW said:


> That's what FAQs are for, Fred, so that the wheel doesn't have to be re-invented too often.  I would still advise reading that FAQ on WMO, for it has important info that nobody has duplicated here directly so far.



Two sources are better than one?  Who knows, one of the wheels may get a flat someday and then it is nice to have multiple sources of information.   Besides, I'm an engineer.  Inventing things is part of the job description.


----------



## cruisin (Oct 9, 2008)

LLW said:


> See this thread on WMOwners.com:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6079
> 
> If you are a WM owner, you can turn your other weeks in for one-time credits. The thread provides more details.



Great info! On the chart it shows red white and blue, are those Worldmark colors or RCI colors?


----------



## rhonda (Oct 9, 2008)

cruisin said:


> On the chart it shows red white and blue, are those Worldmark colors or RCI colors?


The seasonal grid is based on the exchange company's view of the non-WM week.


----------



## cruisin (Oct 9, 2008)

rhonda said:


> The seasonal grid is based on the exchange company's view of the non-WM week.




Thanks, another question, I can find the RCI colors for each resort, where do you find IIs


----------



## rhonda (Oct 9, 2008)

cruisin said:


> Thanks, another question, I can find the RCI colors for each resort, where do you find IIs


Look in the back of your printed II Resort Directory.  One of the resources is an alpha list of resorts with their seasons (Red, Yellow and Green with week numbers for each).  

Or ... if you only have a few resorts to check ... phone II??


----------



## LLW (Oct 9, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Look in the back of your printed II Resort Directory.  One of the resources is an alpha list of resorts with their seasons (Red, Yellow and Green with week numbers for each).



I hope they won't take the seasons out of the printed directory. Season is really important for Worldmark exchanges and not for travel demand reasons.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 10, 2008)

LLW said:


> I hope they won't take the seasons out of the printed directory. Season is really important for Worldmark exchanges and not for travel demand reasons.


With you there!  and wish II would return Season info to the online "resort description" pages.


----------

